# Goulds Aquaboost 2



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone have experience with the Goulds Aquaboost 2 packaged unit?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nope, link?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Nothing more than a pressure switch. 800 Customer service is excellent. My supply house stocks it.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> Nothing more than a pressure switch. 800 Customer service is excellent. My supply house stocks it.


Thanks! Was checking some other threads in the archive in the general plumbing discussion and it asked that these units don't like the pressure switch installed right next to the pump as the kit shows in the link. It was mentioned moving the switch about 5' away is the way to go. So didn't know anyone's experience with it. 

http://www.zoro.com/goulds-water-te...gclid=CN2znaaV5MoCFZRcfgod-G4F0A&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

